# Vancouver Photography Flickr and Blog (Trade you!)



## Jeremy Lim (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello everyone:

I've been shooting for about 5 months now, rolling around with a Canon 30D, a 50mm 1.8 II and a 28-105mm 3.5-4.5 II.  I've bumped shoulders with some local photographers, but I'd like to expand my horizons.  I plan to travel the world sooner than later, so I'd love to meet photographers from around the world to go photowalking with.

At any rate, my Flickr is here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremylim/

... and my personal website, here:
Vancouver Photography, Music, and Marketing Blog at jeremylim.ca

Please give me a shout on either, and I'd love to friend up and swap photos!  Also, if you have any plans on coming out to Vancouver, let me know and I'd love to help you do the rounds too.

Cheers,

Jeremy


----------



## Harmony (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello from another Vancouver-ite!


----------

